# My mouse has eyebrows!!!



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Too cute not to share! This pic is completely unedited!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ha ha.I see them


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little cutie!


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

My babies do too


----------



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh. My. God.

So CUTE!!!


----------



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

That has just made my day! I love it!


----------



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

Gives him a, "who, me?" Look haha


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

"RodentsNCats" I would love to see pics of yours, haha! They're so unique


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome! i wish mine had the eyebrow gene


----------

